# My favorite Mullet Recipe



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have ate mullet since I can remember but a guy I worked with about ten years ago showed me this one.

Cut your mullet fillets into smaller pieces and put in a baggie. Add enough Tabasco sauce to fully cover the mullet. Next day bread them in your cornmeal and fry them. The Tabasco is absorbed and it seperates the pepper sauce ( to an extent ) . The mullet has the great Tabasco flavor with a slight fraction of the heat. I only add that there is a slight fraction for you WUS's lol. 

Very easy . Very good.


----------

